# Help



## scarfo (Sep 6, 2006)

i was wondering if someone might be able to help me? i am buying a little nitro car on saturday Australian time and i was wondering if anyone has any hints on how 2 tune my car

Thanks scarfo


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Are you looking for chassis tuning info or engine tuning info, or both?

-Rich


----------



## scarfo (Sep 6, 2006)

both

thanks rich


----------

